# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Xin giúp lỗi import artcam

## chutinh

Mình import file .dxf từ corel sang Artcam nhưng bị lỗi đường tròn bị biến dạng như vậy nên e không phay được.
Mong các bác chỉ giáo

----------


## CKD

Corel -> CAM
Trong corel không có khái niệm đường tròn.
Đường tròn trong corel là SPline, được tham số để mô phỏng lại đường tròn.

Do đó khi import vào các chương trình CAD/CAM khác thì một số nhận diện lại được đường SPline, một số nhiện diện lại thành Pline, một số không nhận diện được.

*Vậy từ corel muốn làm thì làm thế nào?*
Corel có lệnh chuyển spline thình poly line. Hay đơn giản, dễ hiểu là Add Node thì phải. Mật độ điểm mốc càng dày, file càng nặng thì hình cho ra gần với đường tròn. Ngược lại thì hình cho ra là đa giác hoặc một số không ra hình luôn.

----------

chutinh, Tuanlm

----------


## kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

E vẫn hàng ngày xuất file từ corel sang artcam từ dwg, dxf, ai, eps vẫn bình thường mà. Bác up ảnh quá trình export từ corel e xem nào

----------

chutinh

----------


## nnk

corel save as autocad dxf ver 2000 là hết nhe, hiệu quả với x7/x8, corel khac ko biết

----------

chutinh

----------


## chutinh

> E vẫn hàng ngày xuất file từ corel sang artcam từ dwg, dxf, ai, eps vẫn bình thường mà. Bác up ảnh quá trình export từ corel e xem nào


Đây bạn ơi, xem giúp mình với

----------


## chutinh

> corel save as autocad dxf ver 2000 là hết nhe, hiệu quả với x7/x8, corel khac ko biết


Vẫn không được bạn ạ. Với ít đường tròn thì ok, nhiều là bị.

----------


## chutinh

> Corel -> CAM
> Trong corel không có khái niệm đường tròn.
> Đường tròn trong corel là SPline, được tham số để mô phỏng lại đường tròn.
> 
> Do đó khi import vào các chương trình CAD/CAM khác thì một số nhận diện lại được đường SPline, một số nhiện diện lại thành Pline, một số không nhận diện được.
> 
> *Vậy từ corel muốn làm thì làm thế nào?*
> Corel có lệnh chuyển spline thình poly line. Hay đơn giản, dễ hiểu là Add Node thì phải. Mật độ điểm mốc càng dày, file càng nặng thì hình cho ra gần với đường tròn. Ngược lại thì hình cho ra là đa giác hoặc một số không ra hình luôn.


Cụ thể làm ntn chỉ giúp mình với.

----------


## chutinh

Mình làm được rồi. Cảm ơn mọi người

----------


## kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

Bác cài teamview đi mình hỗ trợ, gõ mỏi tay lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## nnk

> Đây bạn ơi, xem giúp mình với





> Vẫn không được bạn ạ. Với ít đường tròn thì ok, nhiều là bị.


cái này để version 2000 nha

hình này là save as ver 2005, không cần hình tròn nó cũng nhảy loạn cào cào khi vô ảtcam


còn cái này là save as ver 2000

----------


## chutinh

> cái này để version 2000 nha
> 
> hình này là save as ver 2005, không cần hình tròn nó cũng nhảy loạn cào cào khi vô ảtcam
> 
> 
> còn cái này là save as ver 2000


không được bạn ạ. Hình tròn thì méo, chữ thì bị mất nét và méo. Mình để ver nào cũng vậy.

----------


## chutinh

> Bác cài teamview đi mình hỗ trợ, gõ mỏi tay lắm


Bác cho e sđt lúc nào bác rảnh làm giúp e.

----------


## chutinh

Giúp e với.

----------


## vopminh

Em hồi đó cũng ăn đòn với món import file dxf vô Artcam, không chuyên vẽ vời điêu khắc lắm thì chuyển qua Aspire dùng cho nhàn bác ạ, lại nhẹ máy nữa.

----------

